# Krib cichlid?



## illusions2281 (Jan 25, 2009)

http://media.photobucket.com/image/krib ... ulcher.jpg

what type is this Krib? and where can one like this one. I'm in love


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

u wish to keep adding random fish to ure already overstocked tank?


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

That is a nice fish, I see why you like it. But it wouldn't do so well with the fish in your 85g, so I'd suggest getting another just for breeding them, if you find some.

Aquabid.com is always a good place to look, check it out.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I think the only place you can find a krib like that is Photoshop. Agree with the others that you are likely to have problems with your existing mix, without adding further random fish to the mix.


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

That is _Pelvicachromis sacrimontis_, I believe. And it's not photoshopped, either. The fish really does get that color.

Also known as the Giant Krib, as it is the largest of the pulcher types. It still does not belong with the mix you have; as others have probably told you already, that mix won't last too long as is.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Chromedome52 said:


> That is _Pelvicachromis sacrimontis_, I believe. And it's not photoshopped, either. The fish really does get that color.
> 
> Also known as the Giant Krib, as it is the largest of the pulcher types. It still does not belong with the mix you have; as others have probably told you already, that mix won't last too long as is.


Take a look at the rest of the gallery, let me know if you still feel that way. btw... url of the picture is pulcher....


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

I saw these at the local aquarium store myself:










Here is the discussion on the local Columbus, OH fish club forum:
http://forum.columbusfishclub.org/viewt ... f=9&t=2677

But the picture does seem to be enhanced a bit.

Kevin


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

The photo url is apulcher, probably shortened from aff. _pulcher_, which is the name this species was widely known by prior to its description - and still is in some circles. Some authorities still question the validity of the name _sacrimontis_, and simply consider them a population of _Pv. pulcher_. The two species are extremely close, may not even be two species, but that first photo is a Red form from Lagos, Nigeria - whether _pulcher _or _sacrimontis _is open to debate, as both occur in that region.

Ted Judy is extremely knowledgeable about _Pelvicachromis_, but I disagree with him about the ocelli on the male's caudal. Aquarium bred specimens of _pulcher _often have many more ocelli than their F0 parents, no reason the same wouldn't stand true for their closest cousin. And as for the color of the photo, find Cichlids, by Dr. Robert J. Goldstein, 1970 first edition. A color photo on page 57 has almost the exact same coloration, without ocelli in the caudal - but the photo was labeled _Pelmatochromis pulcher_, as knowledge about these fish was still pretty sketchy back then. He corrected that to aff. _pulcher _himself a few years later when he wrote Cichlids of the World, which I no longer have in my library. However, I did mentally note the change, as it was the same photo used! The extremely dark coloration is breeding color, usually another way to separate them from _pulcher_.

Lamboj makes a distinction between females of the two species, in that female _pulcher _have spots and lines in the dorsal, while _sacrimontis _females do not. The photos in the Columbus thread show a female with a plain dorsal, therefore supposedly _sacrimontis_. In The Cichlid Fishes of Western Africa he also shows the Red Nigerian _pulcher _male, very similar in color to the _sacrimontis_, but without any caudal ocelli at all. Again, aquarium raised individuals almost always have more ocelli than wild caught, and the Columbus thread indicated that the fish shown were tank raised.

I have bred both, behaviorally there is little difference. Back in the late 80s there were fish running around that appeared to be possible hybrids of the two species, but they vanished from an apparent inability to reproduce.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I was thinking the red form of pulcher from Nigeria, most red forms of _P. sacrimontis_ I have seen don't have quite that much red, ending on the body before that particular pic. But I'm not a _Pelvicachromis_ expect ... yet.


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

Okay, time for a little moonwalking. Dwarfpike is right about the linked photo of the OP, it does have red further back, like the Red Form _pulcher _from Lagos.  However, it also has the strong blue face band that is usually found on _sacrimontis _but not _pulcher_. Lamboj says the two are often imported together in mixed lots - "H" word? :-?

However, the fish in Structureguy's link to the Columbus thread does not have red all the way back, and the female is clearly _sacrimontis _according to Lamboj, even though the consensus on the thread was _pulcher_.  I say pop 'em in some alcohol and send 'em to Anton. :?


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Yeah, the linked ones from *Structureguy*'s link look like classic red form _Pv. sacrimontis_ to me.

OP - Niether krib form is easy to find, but yes westies can blow the rift lake cichlids away in color. I've only seen the red form of _Pv. scarimontis_ in person once (usually see the green form) and have never seen the nigerian red pulchers in person before.


----------



## bntbrl (Apr 23, 2009)

I have had some of these fish before and the coloration on them is outstanding. The pic does look a little photoshopped, its hard to say for me, but they arent far off from what I had. Unfortunately I no longer have them after keeping them for several years. I never ran across anymore and the guy I got them from didnt breed them either. Its my own fault I suppose.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

hmm... look at that... the OP argues telling me that it should be fine and look what everyone here is telling him... hmm...


----------



## Randall (Jul 2, 2003)

Hello illusions2281,

Forgive me, I did not read this entire thread, but the fish depicted in your link above is an aquarium strain red-morph male Pelvicachromis sacrimontis Paulo 1977. Note the turquoise-blue coloration exhibited on the ventral parts of the head and operculum. I do not think it is a hybrid.

Good luck!

Randall Kohn


----------

